# My new mistress!!!!!



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

*The Good Life*

Definitely looks like your leading the good life! :thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Good looking bow !*

Your wife is very understanding. :thumbs_up


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanx to all. I had asked my wife to do some pics like Laura's pic while she was walkin with bow in hand. She helped me out with this one


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

You are living well!


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Flame-Tamer said:


> Wifey let a dark, sexy, and dangerous new lady into our bedroom.:tongue:
> 
> First order of business. Colorado Wapiti!!!!!!:thumbs_up


Quality! Very nice dampeners! Your wife is a great sport.


----------

